# Piggy to Rehome :(



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I am looking for a good home for my guinea pig Franklin.

I have 2 boys that were living together up until a week or so ago but the little scraps which I figured were just for a pecking order have turned really nasty and its Ben(his mate) who is ending up with the wounds on his neck. Ben will not back down and Franklin wants to be boss, so I can't see this problem being resolved.
I have devided the hutch up, they have about 3ft each now with perspex inbetween them, but I just don't think it is fair for them to be living in a small space, they are used to 6ft. I just have no more room to make another hutch.
I am in no rush to rehome, but as I say I dont feel its fair on them.
I did think about rehoming both but they can't go together anyway  At least Ben will have the whole hutch and Franklin will have the room and attention he needs. 
I will warn you he is very skittish, he needs handling a fair bit, I just dont seem to have enough time to handle him lately  with the rabbits taking up most of it  He isn't nippy or aggressive, just hard to catch/skittish.
Obviously I am happy for the new owner to have him neutered and for him to live with a girl or two, I think he would be ok, or for him to live indoors where he will get the attention he needs.

He is a Black Abyssinian with a small amount of Tan and he is about 2 years old. No health problems and not a scratch on him that I can find!

He has grown a fair bit since these were taken, but looks the same, lol. I havn't got any recent ones but can take some if anyone wants any.


























I really hate to have to do this  but can't see any other option.

*Heidi*


----------



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

Good luck finding a home for him  He is a very cute guinea-pig. Have you considered contacting a rescue near you to rehome him?


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Is he neutered ? I've only got girlies


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

He isnt neutered at the moment. I can have him done before he came to you but I can't really afford all the cost, I could proberly go halves. 

I didnt really want him to have to go to a resuce, I feel like I am dumping him then, I feel bad enough rehoming him on here to a nice home.

*Heidi*


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> He isnt neutered at the moment. I can have him done before he came to you but I can't really afford all the cost, I could proberly go halves.
> 
> I didnt really want him to have to go to a resuce, I feel like I am dumping him then, I feel bad enough rehoming him on here to a nice home.
> 
> *Heidi*


Sorry to hear this Heidi. Is 'bonding' guinea pigs not similar to bonding rabbits?  Have you thought about getting them neutered? That might stop the fighting as it might be a hormone thing? (similar to rabbits) If youre worried about the cost then the PDSA might be able to help you? x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Sorry to hear this Heidi. Is 'bonding' guinea pigs not similar to bonding rabbits?  Have you thought about getting them neutered? That might stop the fighting as it might be a hormone thing? (similar to rabbits) If youre worried about the cost then the PDSA might be able to help you? x


PDSA won't help because I actually work! People who actually work but dont get paid well get bugger all!
I don't think that neutering would help all that much and I cant justify the £70-80 just to see if it will 
I will ask Julie at the RSPCA what she thinks on Weds when I am off but I think if I put them back together, the way they have got, Ben will end up being killed.
Bonding guineas generally is easier than bonding rabbits!!!

*Heidi*


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> PDSA won't help because I actually work! People who actually work but dont get paid well get bugger all!
> I don't think that neutering would help all that much and I cant justify the £70-80 just to see if it will
> I will ask Julie at the RSPCA what she thinks on Weds when I am off but I think if I put them back together, the way they have got, Ben will end up being killed.
> Bonding guineas generally is easier than bonding rabbits!!!
> ...


Hmm... i think neutering might help. Ive heard of male rabbits doing similar behaviour... but i could understand the cost being a tricky thing. Are there no neutering vouchers or offers available at your local vet? Ive heard of payment plans for big opperations but not sure for neutering? If you are interested in giving the neutering a try i could have a search around and see if there is any people i know who could help?  x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

They only do neutering vouchers for cats around here, occasionally dogs! 
I will see what it comes to. If I can find him a really nice home where he can be happy without the risk of the huge fights, then I think ultimatley that would be better for him, even if its not really whats better for me because I dont get to keep him?

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

aww this is a shame Heidi, I'm sure if you contact a local rescue centre they might consider a swap, ie u pay something towards getting both boys done, you get a girl for ben and franklin gets a girl and a new home. quiet often they have influxes of girls v boys etc.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> aww this is a shame Heidi, I'm sure if you contact a local rescue centre they might consider a swap, ie u pay something towards getting both boys done, you get a girl for ben and franklin gets a girl and a new home. quiet often they have influxes of girls v boys etc.


I hadn't thought of that Emzy. Will ask Julie if its an option, or if she knows of any other rescue who would do that. I dunno if there are guineas available here now, there wernt a couple of months back when I got my 2 girls from 65 miles away! The rescues were having people come in to rehome and they didnt have any.

*Heidi*


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

If I can get someone to pick him up then I would be happy to take him in , I'm sure I can find a new hutch to keep him in until I got him neutered ..... anyone live in the cambridge area?? I'm in durham and I can't really travel


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

SophieCyde said:


> If I can get someone to pick him up then I would be happy to take him in , I'm sure I can find a new hutch to keep him in until I got him neutered ..... anyone live in the cambridge area?? I'm in durham and I can't really travel


Thats a long way :eek6: it would have to be a transport run I think if it happened, not one person.

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

Hmmm your not that far from me.................
If you really need to home him then by all means give me a shout


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey Bernie. He needs to go to a good home where he will get the attention he needs. I would like him to go to someone like you who could give me updates  Thats why I have asked on here 

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

Has he been an inside piggy or an outside one?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Has he been an inside piggy or an outside one?


He is outside at the moment. In a shed so not totally outside.

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

So would he be ok in a hutch inside a playhouse?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeh I dont see why not. Would he have a friend eventually? I didnt want him to be a lonely guinea if he is staying outside. He wouldnt need a friend inside because he would have more human attention 
Sorry if it sounds like 100 questions!

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

hazyreality said:


> Yeh I dont see why not. Would he have a friend eventually? I didnt want him to be a lonely guinea if he is staying outside. He wouldnt need a friend inside because he would have more human attention
> Sorry if it sounds like 100 questions!
> 
> *Heidi*


Ask away hun, you need to know he is going to the best place for him :thumbup:
I would get him a friend yes, I wouldn't want to keep him outside for too long without one as I don't think it is fair


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Ask away hun, you need to know he is going to the best place for him :thumbup:
> I would get him a friend yes, I wouldn't want to keep him outside for too long without one as I don't think it is fair


Which is the reason I am rehoming him  I dont think its fair for him to be alone, even being able to see Ben.
He is pretty skittish at the moment but I know he will settle with some regular handling.

Where abouts are you?

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

hazyreality said:


> Which is the reason I am rehoming him  I dont think its fair for him to be alone, even being able to see Ben.
> He is pretty skittish at the moment but I know he will settle with some regular handling.
> 
> Where abouts are you?
> ...


I'm in Haverhill


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

About an hour away then, not too bad  

I am happy for him to come to you if you would like him? 

When would you be ready for him? 

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

ohh this is a small world 
If you are 100% about rehoming him then yes I would love to help 
Do you want him all settled before Christmas or after?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I have to be 100%, its what is best for him, even if I dont get to keep him. At least I will know the person he is going to  

I dont mind when tbh, whatever is easier for you, he's ok where he is, I just didnt want him to have to stay lonely forever.

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

ok, I will sort the playhouse out (I have been using it for storage so is a bit messy ) and I will let you know :thumbup:

Are you ok about bringing him to me because I don't drive?
(I should have asked that first really)


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol, I dont think that will be a problem, was gonna ask how we were going to do the transport 
You're not that far away! I went to Basildon to pick up the Frenchies!

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

hehe Cool I shall let you know when I am ready for him then :thumbup:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

yep thats fine, then I will get the day off of work. About mid December(17th ish) we get busy at work until after new year so will be harder to get time off but other than that, when it is doesnt matter too much 

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

hazyreality said:


> yep thats fine, then I will get the day off of work. About mid December(17th ish)
> 
> *Heidi*


Sounds good to me


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

well would have to be a little bit earlier than that, cos thats when we get busy 

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

hazyreality said:


> well would have to be a little bit earlier than that, cos thats when we get busy
> 
> *Heidi*


:thumbsup:


----------

